# Lake of the Woods Northern Pike



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Finally got my pictures from my LOW trip in March.Forgot my digital camera, so a friend took these with his disposable camera for me.

We caught plenty of nice walleye and perch, but this one was a surprise.

43 1/2" long, 20" around. We didn't have a scale but the bait shop looked up the measurements and said she should have been between 23 and 25lbs.

Caught on a Shakespeare rod with 6lb Trilene cold weather line and a weasel jig.

Took pictures and turned her loose.

[siteimg]6764[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6765[/siteimg]


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

And by now she has probably spawned in a creek or ditch up from Zippel Bay...awesome job on CPR on a great fish!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's a good bonus!


----------

